# Even Dodecahedron (megaminx, gigaminx, ect.) Puzzle Names?



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

The dodecahedron puzzles use the prefixes of mega-, giga, tera, ect. But what would we do for the ones in between? Should we just put master in front of the lower-level puzzle? (master megaminx), master gigaminx, ect.) Combine the lower level and higher-level prefixes? (megigaminx, gigeraminx, ect.) Any ideas?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 7, 2011)

kilominx = what some people think a 2x2 minx is
master kilominx = what i think a 4x4 minx is XD


----------



## Meep (Apr 7, 2011)

Zebraminx, giraffeminx, etc.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

Kickflip1993 said:


> kilominx = what some people think a 2x2 minx is
> master kilominx = what i think a 4x4 minx is XD


 
What about the 6x6 minx? Master master kilominx?


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 7, 2011)

Kilominx, megaminx, gigaminx, teraminx, petaminx, examinx.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> Kilominx, megaminx, gigaminx, teraminx, petaminx, examinx.


Yes, let me explain what I meant by even dodecahedron. The kilominx (flowerminx) is actually an example. There are two cubies that "connect" two faces. On the megaminx there are three. But there isn't one with 4. The gigaminx has 5, and the teraminx has 7.


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 7, 2011)

One's with a center (anything not kilominx) have a star-shape, therefore having an odd number of edges.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> One's with a center (anything not kilominx) have a star-shape, therefore having an odd number of edges.


 
Yes, but I was asking about even edges.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2011)

The "ones in between" aren't natural twisty puzzles - you can't cut a solid dodecahedron that way (or, if you do, it won't turn). So I wouldn't say they really deserve to have canonical names. I say, whoever makes a working one can call it whatever they like (kilominx, flowerminx, impossiball, master kilominx, 4x4 minx, whatever)...


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 7, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> Kilominx, megaminx, gigaminx, teraminx, petaminx, examinx *Zettaminx and Yottaminx.*


 Zettaminx and Yottaminx


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> The "ones in between" aren't natural twisty puzzles - you can't cut a solid dodecahedron that way (or, if you do, it won't turn). So I wouldn't say they really deserve to have canonical names. I say, whoever makes a working one can call it whatever they like (kilominx, flowerminx, impossiball, master kilominx, 4x4 minx, whatever)...


 
How do people make them then?


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> How do people make them then?


 
they don't make them..


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 7, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> What about the 6x6 minx? Master master kilominx?


 
Kilominx, Master Kilominx, Professor Kilominx, Elite Kilominx or so^^
Just like drewseph´s skewbs or tetrahedrons


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

The master kilominx has been made:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, sorry... LOL!


----------

